# Chernobyl & Pripyat October 2011



## javamidge (Nov 8, 2011)

A few photos of from our October 2011 Pripyat and Chernobyl trip. We spent two days in the zone and have caught the bug and are already planning our next trip. Apologies for any photos already covered in other posts.

Looking towards Reactor 4 from apartment block roof.






Apartment lift doors





Nature reclaiming the city





Kindergarten





Medical Centre

























Cloakroom in Pripyat Kindergarten





Stained window from Cafe Pripyat





Cafe Pripyat vending machine





Medical Centre





Chernobyl Cathedral. Granted cathedral status this year in honour of 25th anniversary of disaster.

























Boat graveyard













































Detail from part of collapsed school


----------



## Happyshopper (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't go in the collapsed school while we were there, kind of wish I had now - Those soviet posters are great!


----------



## javamidge (Nov 8, 2011)

Of the buildings we explored the school was definitely in the worst shape. I was desperately trying to get a close up shot of a chair in the middle of one of the classrooms but the wooden floor was falling away under my feet. I fear it doesn't have too long left before total collapse.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahoy hoy! Was it you I was speaking to off DP? Great pics,
Glad you enjoyed it. Second time I went back i was reluctant...since then I've been spending my life getting back there! You got the bug!


----------



## javamidge (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. Yes I was grateful for your advice. I think visitors should be warned it's addictive. Got to go back!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 9, 2011)

There's that same blue paint again! Beelitz Heilstatten is lathered with the exact same shade everywhere you look. I think the Soviets must only make a few colours and that's the cheapest!

Great pix matey!


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Nov 9, 2011)

I need to do this!! Can you point me in the right direction? Did you book a package over here or a weekend in Kiev and sort the trip once there?


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 9, 2011)

javamidge said:


> Thanks for your comments. Yes I was grateful for your advice.




Excellent, great too see your pics at last!


----------



## Breesey (Nov 10, 2011)

That boat graveyard looks amazing! Great set of pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 13, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> There's that same blue paint again!


It's you...you're obsessed!!! 

Fabulous pics there, Javamidge. So many interesting images. Love the space rocket window, and the boat graveyard is superb.


----------

